# battery life



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok I've had enough of my battery. I need some suggestions. I'm on the extended battery and the life is god awful. I'm using IMO 1.7.4 
Can someone give me some advice? I've always been on aokp. After version! 19, my battery just sucked. I don't know enough about setCPU to mess with it. Can anyone help me out? Here's a screen shot.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

It dropped 5% while I wrote that up. This is sickening.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

what apps are constantly syncing? What govenor are you using? turn off wifi when you aren't in a wifi zone


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

we need more info,
Screen on Time?
4g/3g/wifi?

click on the graph and show us what it looks like, we may be able to get a better idea of whats going on.

IMO, being at 42% after 5 hours is not terrible. but that is for me on 4g. so....


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

TRE_88 said:


> we need more info,
> Screen on Time?
> 4g/3g/wifi?
> 
> ...


Here's the screen time cap:










Keep in mind that I've never changed how I run my phone. Prior to AOKP 20 and 21, I was getting on average 19 hours on battery life.

I also always have 4g on and wifi. I was in Boston earlier for about 25 minutes so I dropped down to 3g. And as I mentioned earlier I can turn off wifi going forward.


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

I think you answered your own question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

You think I should go back to 19?


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I noticed quite a bit of battery use when touchdown is in push mode. However, I get 75+ emails a day on average so YMMV. I've always had the intention to setup the on and off peak settings but never got around to it. I only use manual sync now.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Update to b21 and imo 1.8.0

Use interactivex and undervolt

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Update to b21 and imo 1.8.0
> 
> Use interactivex and undervolt
> 
> NOMNOMNOM


Ok I am on B21. I know how to get to interactivex but I have no idea how to undervolt or what settings I should use. Can you help me out with that?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Ok I am on B21. I know how to get to interactivex but I have no idea how to undervolt or what settings I should use. Can you help me out with that?


go to rom control and go to performance at the bottom.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> go to rom control and go to performance at the bottom.


I understand where everything is, I just don't know what settings I should use. What should max and min cpu be set to? They're both set to 350 MHz right now. This is the part I don't get, I'm sorry.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I understand where everything is, I just don't know what settings I should use. What should max and min cpu be set to? They're both set to 350 MHz right now. This is the part I don't get, I'm sorry.


Max set to 350? That's really low, stock is 1200. I would get the experimental kernel with the 180 setting and use that for your low one. As for undervolting, just drop the voltages down by 25 or 50 at a time (wouldnt mess with the 180 or 350, probably pretty low already) and see how low you can bring the voltages down while keeping the phone stable. If it locks up/reboots then you dropped the voltage too low. Also it would save a lot of battery if you checked emails/Facebook manually instead of always having sync on. Good luck!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> Max set to 350? That's really low, stock is 1200. I would get the experimental kernel with the 180 setting and use that for your low one. As for undervolting, just drop the voltages down by 25 or 50 at a time (wouldnt mess with the 180 or 350, probably pretty low already) and see how low you can bring the voltages down while keeping the phone stable. If it locks up/reboots then you dropped the voltage too low. Also it would save a lot of battery if you checked emails/Facebook manually instead of always having sync on. Good luck!


I'm sorry I don't quite get this. How does this look?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have my max set to 920, min set to 230.










there will be a slight respond issue when you first apply them but thats normal


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

sefirosu said:


> Ok I am on B21. I know how to get to interactivex but I have no idea how to undervolt or what settings I should use. Can you help me out with that?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15891-kerneltweaks-leankerneltweaks-51/


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I'm sorry I don't quite get this. How does this look?


Looks normal.

If you have available wifi, use that when you can instead of LTE, that has been a big battery saver for me. Also low screen brightness, too. And if you want info on apps that might eat battery, check out Better Battery Stats (free on xda, use google, or small cost in Android Market). It has info on how to use it to identify apps that keep your phone awake when it should be in deep sleep. CPU Spy (free in market) can also verify if your phone gets into deep sleep or not.

Edit: also, your screen time cap above isn't as helpful as how long specifically the screen has been on, which you can see by clicking on Screen in the Battery menu.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Is this what you're talking about? I think I found it but it mentions Gingerbread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809

I'll check out CPU Spy


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Is this what you're talking about? I think I found it but it mentions Gingerbread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809
> 
> I'll check out CPU Spy


Yep, that's it. It works fine on ICS, it just adds back in a way to read barry starts that was removed. Try it and look at the help in the app if you have questions on how to use it.

Ps the next time your battery is low, check out your on-screen time and post a ss.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone set it. Be sure to hit those set at boot boxes or it will go away soon.

I would suggest trying Franco 15 too though. It has a new governor called FrancoTurtle that clocks CPU up very slowly but I've still noticed good performance.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> I don't think anyone set it. Be sure to hit those set at boot boxes or it will go away soon.
> 
> I would suggest trying Franco 15 too though. It has a new governor called FrancoTurtle that clocks CPU up very slowly but I've still noticed good performance.


I'll check it in a day or two. I flashed imo's 1.8.0 kernel. I want to see how it runs.

Also, I've noticed that screen time is usually high even when I don't use it.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

not sure why you're complaining about battery life when you're running a custom kernel.

Go back to stock AOKP + stock kernel (the kernel that came with the ROM) and use it for a *few battery cycles*. I GUARANTEE you that you will not be having battery issues again.

Oh did I say make decision on battery life *after a few battery cycles*? Yes. Ok. Just making sure.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Um yeah ok got it. And up until after 19, I was always on stock kernel. I had tried franco's kernel on B14 and that was it. It was always stock until after 19. So what point are you actually trying to make? Maybe a lot of people are getting having good battery life on stock and stock kernel. I haven't been since I went to 20 and above and that's why I'm asking questions now. This is a great rom but no combination is really working for me now. I'm just trying to figure out if it's my phone, battery, rom or combination of all three. I'm just asking questions to figure my problem out.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Um yeah ok got it. And up until after 19, I was always on stock kernel. I had tried franco's kernel on B14 and that was it. It was always stock until after 19. So what point are you actually trying to make? Maybe a lot of people are getting having good battery life on stock and stock kernel. I haven't been since I went to 20 and above and that's why I'm asking questions now. This is a great rom but no combination is really working for me now. I'm just trying to figure out if it's my phone, battery, rom or combination of all three. I'm just asking questions to figure my problem out.


i thought you were running a custom kernel. apologies.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I'm not sure. What apps would be the ones to constantly sync? I assume gmail, facebook, and I've got an echange account I use for work. I use the TouchDown app for that and it is set to push. I think on gmail, I've got contacts and calendar syncing. I can turn wifi off going forward I always had it on.
> 
> Here's the screen time cap:
> 
> ...


That's pretty high screen on time. Looks like about 1.5 to 2 hours screen on based on that graph and the phone awake time doesn't seem that much higher than screen on.

Well, I do agree on cpu spy and betterbatterystats (which you've linked that app). In particular check partial wakelocks since charged and kernel wakelocks.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

cheese said:


> That's pretty high screen on time. Looks like about 1.5 to 2 hours screen on based on that graph and the phone awake time doesn't seem that much higher than screen on.
> 
> Well, I do agree on cpu spy and betterbatterystats (which you've linked that app). In particular check partial wakelocks since charged and kernel wakelocks.


I'm not sure how to check partial wakelocks. I honestly don't even know what that means. I came from a DX and never had access to the kernels so this is very new to me.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> No worries. Sorry I'm just aggravated with all of this. I hadn't been on other kernels until I got to 21. My battery was so bad that I just needed to try something.
> 
> I'm not sure how to check partial wakelocks. I honestly don't even know what that means. I came from a DX and never had access to the kernels so this is very new to me.


Install and open betterbatterystats and select the top dropdown box and select the option for partial wakelocks. Screenshot and post that. Also if you post a screenshot of kernel wakelocks which is selected from the top dropdown box as well. I want to take a look before looking into the route of it being a problem with a custom kernel.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Install and open betterbatterystats and select the top dropdown box and select the option for partial wakelocks. Screenshot and post that. Also if you post a screenshot of kernel wakelocks which is selected from the top dropdown box as well. I want to take a look before looking into the route of it being a problem with a custom kernel.


Here are the partial wakelocks:

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff260/Sefirosu0522/Nexus/


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's the kernel wake lock.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Here are the partial wakelocks:
> 
> http://s242.photobuc...rosu0522/Nexus/


Ok, while touchdown looks to have an affect on battery life, if you've been using it for several iterations of the ROM and the only thing that changed is the kernel then touchdown doesn't seem to be the cause. Kernel may be a culprit, but I'm not sure why. Nothing else stands out. I've actually had that drain on the stock ROM+kernel but you're welcome to try the stock kernel to see if that helps. If you flash the 4.0.3 reset kernel from Faux123's thread you'll get the stock android kernel and ramdisk. Another way is to flash the rom+gapps again just wiping dalvik+cache.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Here's the kernel wake lock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issue here, what version are you on? I'm using the latest version from the market (1.4.2.0). Check the menu, help then about for the verison.

I'm asking because my version is not showing the since charged on kernel wakelocks.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

It's 1.5.1.0


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Ok, while touchdown looks to have an affect on battery life, if you've been using it for several iterations of the ROM and the only thing that changed is the kernel then touchdown doesn't seem to be the cause. Kernel may be a culprit, but I'm not sure why. Nothing else stands out. I've actually had that drain on the stock ROM+kernel but you're welcome to try the stock kernel to see if that helps. If you flash the 4.0.3 reset kernel from Faux123's thread you'll get the stock android kernel and ramdisk. Another way is to flash the rom+gapps again just wiping dalvik+cache.


Thanks for all your help. I want to see what happens in the next day or two. Plus it looks like the dev mentioned that milestone 3 is coming tonight. It seems like there's never enough time to really test with all the updates.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Thanks for all your help. I want to see what happens in the next day or two. Plus it looks like the dev mentioned that milestone 3 is coming tonight. It seems like there's never enough time to really test with all the updates.


Oh, I noticed I had the market and xda versions. Once I removed the xda version I have the same version. I noticed that wakelocks (kernel or partial) didn't show right away. I think you actually have to either shut off the screen or wait a bi and then check it. It might be best to charge to 90 or more then monitor.

And it'd be good to keep the app installed until after you notice your excessive drain once you charge after loading the app.


----------

